# The wisky



## Dempeets (Feb 4, 2021)

T


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 4, 2021)

Irish straight from the bottle chased with shots of grain


----------



## Telnac (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm not normally a whisky drinker but I have been known to enjoy Yukon Jack on the rocks.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 4, 2021)

In a whiskey glass, with or without a single giant ice cube (depends how good the whiskey is).


----------



## Telnac (Feb 4, 2021)

Dempeets said:


> What’s your drink of choice?


These days I mostly stick to Pinot Noir or sake for the simple reason that they're cheap and hard to overdo.

When I want a treat I'll either enjoy a Drumshanbo Gunpowder Irish Gin on the rocks or a Moscow Mule. For the latter I prefer Pinnacle Vodka mixed with Q Ginger Beer b/c it's not overly sweet and the inclusion of chili pepper extract gives it a refreshing bite.


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 4, 2021)

Not a seasoned whiskey drinker but my favorite cocktail is the Old Fashioned. Highballs are also quite nice

Favorites are Glenlivet and Knob Creek


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 4, 2021)

Dempeets said:


> I tried the giant cubes before. I see the appeal but I still like stones better. Favorite whiskey?



I just like ice, anyway.
It is hard to pick a favourite.
Templeton Rye is up there.
Uncle Nearest 1856, maybe.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 4, 2021)

in copious amounts.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 4, 2021)

Dempeets said:


> I like a good wine or mixed drink from time to time. Bloody Marry’s are great. Vodka, ginger beer and chili pepper huh? Any good?


I never liked Bloody Mary's. Tastes too much like V8! 

And yes, I love the way I mix a Moscow Mule. The chili pepper extract is part of the Q Ginger Beer ingredient.  That's why I'm so insistent on brand. Most ginger beers are syrupy sweet.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Feb 4, 2021)

REAL homeboys drink Kool-aid. I'm talking Sharkleberry Finn. I'm talking the shitty cherry flavor. I'm talking GRAPE.


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 4, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I just like ice, anyway.
> It is hard to pick a favourite.
> Templeton Rye is up there.
> Uncle Nearest 1856, maybe.


Forgot about Uncle Nearest, that is a stellar drink


----------



## Saokymo (Feb 4, 2021)

If I’m drinking it straight: in a sniffer glass so I can sip at it for a bit, no ice; maybe a cola chaser depending on how smooth it is. I like Irish whiskeys, but otherwise have no specific brand preference.

If I’m drinking it mixed: just pour the shot into a cup of cola, coffee or hot chocolate and I’m good.


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 4, 2021)

Green hulk


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 4, 2021)

Usually bourbon. Usually neat - no ice, no other drinks to down it with.
As for brands - if I can afford it - Maker's Mark. If not - Four Roses.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 5, 2021)

I don't really drink anymore, but when I did my preferred whiskey was Jameson or Bushmills with just a tiny drop of water in it.

Though, I do drink Jaeger now. does that count?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 5, 2021)

Rarely.


----------



## Kuuro (Feb 5, 2021)

Depends. If it's good, on rocks. If not, I mix it in a glass of cold coke, which is most of the time because I'm a cheap ass


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Feb 5, 2021)

Straight or with cola


----------



## Kuuro (Feb 5, 2021)

Dempeets said:


> If I just have regular jack, I’ll mix it with Coke Zero. If it’s honey jack, sweet tea and lemon. Kind of a play on a hot toddy.


Ooh that sounds tasty. One my favorite mixed drinks a while back was Wild Turkey 101 with a good cream soda. But I usually could only have one or two because of all the sugar lol


----------



## Dempeets (Feb 5, 2021)

Kuuro said:


> Ooh that sounds tasty. One my favorite mixed drinks a while back was Wild Turkey 101 with a good cream soda. But I usually could only have one or two because of all the sugar lol


That sounds good too. I can’t have too much sugar anymore (diabeetus). So I avoid mix drinks as much as I can because a lot of them have sugary mixers. Unless we’re talking about bloody marys. I love those things.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 6, 2021)

Dempeets said:


> How do you take your whisky?​


with a bit of water and lemon


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 6, 2021)

I take mine straight, like a man.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 6, 2021)

Kuuro said:


> Ooh that sounds tasty. One my favorite mixed drinks a while back was Wild Turkey 101 with a good cream soda. But I usually could only have one or two because of all the sugar lol



Wild Turkey is pretty good for the money. I just popped open a bottle of Wild Turkey Rye. Not bad.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 6, 2021)

With lemon and sugar
(whiskey sour)


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 6, 2021)

12 years old and mixed up with coke.

There is a tasteless joke I'm holding back here...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 6, 2021)

Straight, any temperature, in whatever container is available.


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 6, 2021)

Straight. Sometimes with a drop of still water.

Glenmorangie Signet.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 6, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> I take mine straight, like a man.


most of the men i know aren't straight


----------



## reptile logic (Feb 6, 2021)

How do I take my whisky?

Orally


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 6, 2021)

*Too* straight, as I learned this very hour. ATM I'm boozed like hell and gonna look for some fruits to calm my stomach...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 6, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> most of the men i know aren't straight


Sounds like too much involvement with the fandom to me.


----------



## Dempeets (Feb 7, 2021)

reptile logic said:


> How do I take my whisky?
> 
> Orally


Better than anally..............or is it?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2021)

Dempeets said:


> Give a straight man enough whiskey and you’ll find out what side of the fence he’s on. In my experiences, they often end up sitting on my lap


Be back later, buying whisky.


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 7, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> View attachment 101279


come to horny jail.

all the cool people are there.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Feb 8, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> come to horny jail.
> 
> all the cool people are there.


no theres a reason why you're in jail


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

Toasty9399 said:


> no theres a reason why you're in jail


i can leave any time i want


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 6, 2021)

Whiskey.
Evan Williams black label, tonight.
I find it rather bland, but smooth.


----------



## aomagrat (Mar 6, 2021)

Old Overholt Straight Rye Whiskey, straight from the bottle


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 6, 2021)

Tea, because I would like to keep my liver.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 6, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Tea, because I would like to keep my liver.



If you run out of liver you can just borrow somebody else's


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 6, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> If you run out of liver you can just borrow somebody else's



I mean keep my organs.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 8, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Tea, because I would like to keep my liver.


Ironically, I found that Southern Comfort goes well with Sweet Dreams herbal tea. That's what I used to use as a nightcap before I discovered L-Tryptophan. 

But your point is well made. Whisky and other forms of alcohol are easy to abuse so there's nothing wrong with abstaining from them. For those like me who choose not to abstain, moderation is important for one's health.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 8, 2021)

Telnac said:


> Ironically, I found that Southern Comfort goes well with Sweet Dreams herbal tea. That's what I used to use as a nightcap before I discovered L-Tryptophan.
> 
> But your point is well made. Whisky and other forms of alcohol are easy to abuse so there's nothing wrong with abstaining from them. For those like me who choose not to abstain, moderation is important for one's health.



Yeah, I've taught myself to never get addicted to things. Smoking caused issues in my family, and it caused my mother to be deaf.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 27, 2021)

I picked up a couple of new bottles that I haven't tried.

Larceny Small Batch, 92 proof, which is a wheated bourbon. I'll have to compare it to my Weller Special Reserve. As much as I like ryes, I also like wheated.

Wilderness Trail Small Batch, Bottled in Bond, 100 proof.  I look forward to this.


----------

